# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  The Beach

## Daniel Sun

Er lief zwar in sämtlichen Programmen schon rauf und runter, aber ich sehe ihn immer wieder gern...

THE BEACH

auf rtl2 (  ::  ) am *20.Juli* und *21. September* jeweils um 20.15 Uhr

The Beach

----------


## Met Prik

> Er lief zwar in sämtlichen Programmen schon rauf und runter, aber ich sehe ihn immer wieder gern...
> 
> THE BEACH


Yep, ich habe sogar die DVD und das Buch  :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

[quote=Met Prik]


> Er lief zwar in sämtlichen Programmen schon rauf und runter, aber ich sehe ihn immer wieder gern...
> 
> THE BEACH


Yep, ich habe sogar die DVD und das Buch  :cool: [/quote:22ah404x]


Wobei das Buch um Laengen besser ist als der Film!


(ist ja oft so..)

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ja das Buch habe ich auch regelrecht verschlungen!
Hatte mir dann später mal ein weiters von Garland gelesen. "Manila"  kam aber bei weitem nicht an "Der Strand" heran.

----------

